# Chef! The BBC series



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I just got a the first year. Heh heh.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I liked that show.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Me too.  He is so typical!!! It's like watching my ex boss!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

My favorite episode is the one where the customer asks for salt!:roll:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I like Lenny Henry and enjoyed that programme - but I think it's quite old.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

The old ones are the best - they make quite a lot of c***p these days! Lenny Henry is still very funny!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh yeah just watched that one! And at the end it happens too!

You know I never knew how they got the restaurant either.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Vin D'Angleterre?!?!?:bounce::bounce::bounce: Oh I did love that one!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

-"English wine"
"Oui"
-"No"
"Oui"
-"Why?"

Great show... have the whole series on DVD (gift from my students!)


----------



## nativechef6685 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love this program.... Wish I could get it aired in my neck of the woods. When I lived up north, Minneapolis, it would come on after 11:00 pm so I'd stay up and watch. Saw one episode, don't remember exactly which one, but I laughed so hard and so loud I woke the whole house. My wife was a bit perturbed, that was until she sat down and watched an episode with me. 

Best line by far.... "I'm gonna sack him. No wait! I'm gonna kill him then I'm gonna sack... God will understand". I still find myself using that line when I get frustrated with a staff member......


Best Regards.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Just watched the one where they go to see the Bank Manager - I could not get myself off the floor!! :roll:


----------

